

Ask HN: Is there a web service API provider for receiving MMS? - tzz

There are a lot of SMS API providers, but I couldn't find any providers that support Multimedia Messaging Service (MMS). Even Twilio doesn't support MMS.<p>Is there any MMS API provider, especially receiving MMS?
======
g123g
AT&T maybe.

[http://developer.att.com/developer/apiDetailPage.jsp?passedI...](http://developer.att.com/developer/apiDetailPage.jsp?passedItemId=10100299)

